

Python object creation sequence - grifaton
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2012/04/16/python-object-creation-sequence/

======
peter_l_downs
This (and all of the author's similar articles) have been really great at
giving me a deeper understanding of what's going on in Python at a low level.
If you have the time, I highly recommend reading as many of them as you can:

[http://eli.thegreenplace.net/category/programming/python/pyt...](http://eli.thegreenplace.net/category/programming/python/python-
internals/)

------
rollypolly
Cached:

[http://eli.thegreenplace.net.nyud.net/2012/04/16/python-
obje...](http://eli.thegreenplace.net.nyud.net/2012/04/16/python-object-
creation-sequence/)

